# Ants



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone have a good idea on how to kill ants? Have tried Amdro and ortho with mixed results. Thank you in advance for suggestions.:frown:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I use the organic way

Orange oil - find it at lowes where they sell grass seed and liquid fertiliter $16 a bottle

mix 2 oz with one gallon of oil and pour on mound

It has other uses as well


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://fireant.tamu.edu/

Thank me later.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Cool link

I found my orange oil on there listsed under d-limonaded 

Even states organic.... Look under contact soil drench


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Orthene -- white powder, works like a champ.


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

I have found orthene about the only thing that works for me. I was at Lowes and saw specticide powder next to orthene. They cost the same and spectricide was 3 times as much. Bought the spectricide and have moved ants about a foot each time I out it out. I will not buy spectricide again.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want to get rid of ants use Dupont Advion fire ant bait. It is not cheap but it works and has a very good residual action. For the average yard the 2 lb bottle of bait will last quite a while.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

We use Ortho Max but all it does it evicted the ants out of the mound and they set up shop a few feet away. Its annoying. They are getting closer to our new garden.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've been using Amdro Firestrike with pretty good results. I pour the bait directly on the mound and a few days later it's dead. Problem is, though, new mounds pop up in other areas of the yard several weeks or months later. I presume they generally come from the neighbors since the new mounds are often 20-50 feet from the ones I just eradicated.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Hold your nose*



Ibtsoom said:


> Orthene -- white powder, works like a champ.


I agree that these molecule works good but it sure enough smells like rotten butt crack


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Chasin Bait said:


> I agree that these molecule works good but it sure enough smells like rotten butt crack


trust what chasin bait says...he knows what rotten butt crack smells like...


----------



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

*ants*

I tried alot of new cures and they only relocated, bought a gallon of bleach for .99 and poured some on the mound and the ants are finally gone. my wifes idea. I'm still amazed by this.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

You can kill the smaller mounds by pouring boiling water on them,,, i do this in my vegetable garden as long as they arent to close to my plants...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I use food grade DE .


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I use food grade DE .


What is DE?


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm guessing Diatomaceous Earth?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ibtsoom said:


> I'm guessing Diatomaceous Earth?


 Correct but its gotta be food grade.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I changed up this week and got the Andro bait granules. I shook the granules all around a big mound in the yard. A few minutes later the ants were all out and working on getting the bait into the mound. The label says 1 week to kill the queen. Not sure how much longer before all the rest die. /crossing fingers


----------

